# When your girlfriend/boyfriend bites you...



## Beige (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm not going into great detail here >.>
Do you think biting in a relationship is okay, or do you think it's weird?
I added a choice for those of you who may have not experienced this for various reasons.

>.>


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 27, 2009)

Your Ava and Sig combo makes me feel uncomfortable in so many ways...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2009)

My girlfriend nibbles on my ear if that counts. She does it when she wants something from me XD


----------



## Beige (Nov 27, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Your Ava and Sig combo makes me feel uncomfortable in so many ways...
> Well, that's your problem.  Not mine.
> 
> QUOTE(Rock Raiyu @ Nov 26 2009, 10:43 PM) My girlfriend nibbles on my ear if that counts. She does it when she wants something from me XD


Technically, yeah, but I'm talking more grab your arm with her mouth and potentially leave a mark.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally I don't mind when my boy friend does it to me, I am not going to lie there. Just we don't do it in public.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 27, 2009)

I think if its in the context of your sexual fetish, it is absolutely not okay to bite in public.

However, if it is a case of random non-sequitur humor, then its okay.


----------



## Beige (Nov 27, 2009)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> I think if its in the context of your sexual fetish, it is absolutely not okay to bite in public.
> 
> However, if it is a case of random non-sequitur humor, then its okay.



Not really a fetish, but I don't _hate_ it.  She does it more often than me, though >.>

Almost forgot to mention, we're amongst a number of other couples in our hangout at campus.  Most of those have biters on one end and/or the other


----------



## dice (Nov 27, 2009)

If you see blood, and it happens on multiple occasions (accident's do happen) I would start to worry.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 27, 2009)

.


----------



## jphriendly (Nov 27, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> whatthefuckamireading.jpg


My thought exactly.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hell yeah! I be biting back too.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I smell furries


----------



## Beige (Nov 27, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I smell furries


So?  I admit I'm a furry, my girlfriend is not.  She doesn't care and I'm not the yiff type.  Case closed


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 27, 2009)

well when my girlfriend bites my lip in public we tend to get dirty looks but thats generaly because it drives me crazy (in a good way) its really anooying sometimes always happens when she wants something, its all good though it drives her crazy too but yeah I'm totally for it doesn't matter where.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

No other commentary needed.


----------



## Beige (Nov 27, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> No other commentary needed.


Don't ask me, I'm just crazy XD


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2009)

Are we talking nibbling here, hickies, or are we talking chunks of flesh and stuff?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 27, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> whatthefuckamireading.jpg


This^

I mean, nibbling, that's okay..
But like biting eachothers arm, and pretty hard since you leave bitemarks..
In public..


----------



## Beige (Nov 27, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Are we talking nibbling here, hickies, or are we talking chunks of flesh and stuff?



No hickies or chunks of flesh, but nibbling, potentially laving a mark.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2009)

biting's pathetic.

It's the nipple clamps, genitalia piercing you should get excited/ scared of.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

>


+1

Seriously, that just sounds weird to me


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 29, 2009)

It's ok to do in private,

in public it's weird


----------



## Sterling (Nov 29, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> No other commentary needed.



+1, as I lol'd hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 here you go.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is a question:



Spoiler



Are you a furry?

If no:





If yes:


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 29, 2009)

Beige said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He already answer that /\ , but XD


----------



## Beige (Nov 29, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What surprises me is how long I've had this avatar/sig combination and no one has asked until now XD
But yeah, that questionnaire there is pretty epic.

Anyways, I don't get dramatic over flaming over my choices.  Actually, it usually makes me laugh my ass off.  The one thing that has put me ahead of the crowd, along with furthering my general public acceptance amongst my friends (some of them furry-haters,) is I don't get offended as easily as most furries.  Yeah, people will hate me and throw me into a stereotype, but it's not like I care.  In fact, I find the various furry sections on encyclopedia dramatica to be hilarious XD

Case in point, flame away if you feel you need to, but you might as well shoot a flamethrower into empty space.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 29, 2009)

What the hell is a furry?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> What the hell is a furry?


Ask Jdbye.


----------



## GamerzInc (Nov 29, 2009)

I love being bit and doing the biting.  When you do it just right...it makes someone orgasm XD

EDIT: Not sure if you meant how little kids do, or how its done sexually.  Obviously my reply is for the latter.  I don't like being actually bitten the way kids do it.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Nov 29, 2009)

Meh...whatever floats your boat.


----------



## aaa2 (Nov 29, 2009)

When me and my wife got married she bit me in the arm  short before we went see a priest and the priest was constantly staring on the bite-mark on my arm during our conversation.


----------



## Beige (Nov 29, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> What the hell is a furry?



A person that is a fan of anthropomorphic animal characters.  That's all it is.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Nov 29, 2009)

me and ex's used to try to draw blood, which pushs past weird but hay whats wrong with a little sadomasochism every now and then


----------



## geminisama (Nov 30, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend are into sensual biting. We also play bite from time to time.
But lol @ people like, "Not in public! People look at us weird", big deal. People you don't know look at you different, like that should affect how you live.
"Absolutely not okay to bite in public."


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 30, 2009)

It's ok as long as it's consensual and gentle.  A small cute bite does the job over a large chomp.  My ex girlfriend and my close friend (also female) like to bite.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 1, 2009)

Biting in public? wat

Do you guys scratch each other for fun too?


----------



## Beige (Dec 1, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Biting in public? wat
> 
> Do you guys scratch each other for fun too?


Hahaha no XD


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, biting is a helluva lot better than back scratching.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 1, 2009)

Beige said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, A furry is a person who is romantically or sexually attracted to anthro characters.  Think of the icky Sonic Yaoi that's circulating on the net.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 1, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mental images do not want


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 1, 2009)

buhaha, now u have them, thank goddness for automatic brain censorship in brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (that and video game numbing me)

As for whether or not its alright, meh, whatever floats your boat, just make sure both of u boy and girl are hawt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don like looking at eldery people :|


----------



## Orc (Dec 1, 2009)

Not really bites. Just playful nibbles actually. Tickles the shit out of me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 1, 2009)

If any woman tried to bite me that bitch would be in a dumpster in five minutes.

Seriously, this is a creepy fetish.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 1, 2009)

With all the Twilight/vampire fanaticism going around, I'm pretty sure biting can be considered a norm.


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 1, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> If any woman tried to bite me that bitch would be in a dumpster in five minutes.
> 
> Seriously, this is a creepy fetish.


There are much weirder fetishes than this.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2009)

...I tend to fit the last option...


----------



## Davess (Dec 2, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Your Ava and Sig combo makes me feel uncomfortable in so many ways...


irony.

check your avatar





Zombies!


----------



## Beige (Dec 7, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Beige said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying I'm not a furry because I don't find myself attracted to anthropomorphic characters?  Wow, you have yet to meet a non-stereotypical fur, but it's not like there is a lot of us XD


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 7, 2009)

one of the few times i visited this part of the forum and threads here are really entertaining and weird at the same time.


----------



## Beige (Dec 8, 2009)

razorback78 said:
			
		

> one of the few times i visited this part of the forum and threads here are really entertaining and weird at the same time.



Yeah, after the response of my first thread here I see why.  I'm going to be here more often XD


----------

